# Firenock GSH Review



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll just add my piece to this rather than start a new thread.
First of all, Dorge is the bomb. :RockOn:
How many other company owners other than Paul Morris call you and spend time on the phone like they have all day to talk?

My firenocks came last Friday for the Easton FMJs. While I've only fired one maybe 10x so far, it has been 100% reliable and was easy to set up.

My only complaint is with the narrow diameter of the shaft, they don't have a rubber o-ring and I can hear a slight rattle when moving the arrow around.

Bottom line: quality product + quality service. 
:thumbs_up


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> I placed my order for a standard Firenock on a Wednesday and received it Friday, ...............These things ROCK! I shot AT LEAST 200 shots and it worked flawlessly everytime! I shot it from 60 yards several times in full daylight and had no problems tracking the flight path. At longer ranges it did hit slightly lower but nothing bad at all, at the worst maybe 2 inches at 60 yards. There are only two things that are kind of bug me 1. Battery installment is a little tricky, you just have to be careful. 2. After shutting the nock off several times, the end of the nock starts to get a little beat up. If you use something slightly softer it would last a long time but I wouldnt expect it to last a long time shutting it off on a rock a bunch of times. *All and all the Firenock is the best lighted nock I have used *and will be in my quiver this fall for SURE!


Thanks for the review, flingin.....can you tell us what other lighted nocks you have used as a comparison?


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

ks_kiwi said:


> My only complaint is with the narrow diameter of the shaft, they don't have a rubber o-ring and I can hear a slight rattle when moving the arrow around.


I have some for my goldtips and they do not rattle which i like. Now for my FMJs im kindof disappointed in the rattle, but other wise they work great. Im thinking about trying to wrap a layer of tape around the battery, and increasing the layers until the rattle is gone.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*How can you do that?*



Termie said:


> I have some for my goldtips and they do not rattle which i like. Now for my FMJs im kindof disappointed in the rattle, but other wise they work great. Im thinking about trying to wrap a layer of tape around the battery, and increasing the layers until the rattle is gone.


The Gold tip is a 0.244" arrow uses a "S" style nock and the FMJ is a 0.202" arrow which uses a "A' style nock. You mean you have BOTH?

If the nocking make you concern, use some think tape as you suggested to wrap the BACK of the battery and the rattle will be gone. 

i am sourcing a new O-ring for that reason; for those who like their arrow totally rattle free (even it is only a bid) and am willing to give up 0.3 grains.


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

Firenock said:


> The Gold tip is a 0.244" arrow uses a "S" style nock and the FMJ is a 0.202" arrow which uses a "A' style nock. You mean you have BOTH?
> 
> If the nocking make you concern, use some think tape as you suggested to wrap the BACK of the battery and the rattle will be gone.
> 
> i am sourcing a new O-ring for that reason; for those who like their arrow totally rattle free (even it is only a bid) and am willing to give up 0.3 grains.


Yes, i have both, shoot goldtips out of my guardian, Jackets out of my alley.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

dx2 said:


> Thanks for the review, flingin.....can you tell us what other lighted nocks you have used as a comparison?


I have only used the Lumenock and in my opinion, they are complete JUNK! For the last two years I have used at least one on my main hunting arrow and out of four deer it only worked once! And even on that one it turned off as soon as it hit Even though the firenock cost more, it is worth it just to know that it will work everytime you fire it. I plan on buying at least one more before hunting season:darkbeer:


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for the reply. I'm looking at trying some lighted nocks this year.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I know you'll all think I'm just looking for an excuse to post my "group at 50 yds pic" without calling it that... :wink: but 
I just got a 50 yd shot set up at my house. After shooting 15 or so arrows at shorter distances to warm up, I backed up to 50 yds and shot the 5 arrows below... now I'll be the first to say I'm nothing special as an archer but the 3 arrows on the bottom either have the firenock or the weighted equivalent nock. The two arrows on top have the regular FMJ x-nock.
IF the 7" difference between the groups (63lb, 27.5" draw, 100gr tips and heavy FMJ arrows) can be fully attributed to the extra weight of the nocks... *then I just shot a 2" group at 50yds*! 
Someone please tell me it's true...

Let me just say, seeing that lighted nock arc up and drop in exactly where I aimed was awesome. :thumbs_up


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

eh...you're reaching, kiwi. :wink:

seriously though - good shootin.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That group looks good to me!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

*Kiwi*

Looks like a dead elk from where I'm sitting :wink:


----------

